# Divers Needed for some Quick INfo



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Please message me, I would like to ask a couple questions about a couple spots i would like to know whats down there. Thanks Guys


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*RE: Divers Needed for some Quick info*

Are you still looking for a diver?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Can't get messaging to work on my phone. Whatcha looking for?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I PMd him, No response so far...


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Coops for reefs for sale*

Anyone interested in buying some coops in the Destin area call Joe Young at 850-650-9628.


----------

